# swflash.ocx issue



## theproducer5 (May 18, 2002)

when i surf the web, i get this alert every once in awhile: could not find the file"swflash.ocx". i found out what the file was and tried multiple solutions to getting rid of it. nothing has helped. i've uninstalled and reinstalled flash player several times, even tried finding the file itself on my hard drive and moving it to the recommended folder. nothing going there. anyone have any suggestions?

i run windows xp sp2, use netscape 7.2, flash player 7.0. thanks.


----------



## crushbone (Aug 5, 2004)

Try this website:
http://www.macromedia.com/cfusion/w...w.cfm?catid=185&threadid=925128&enterthread=y

Look at the last post.

Good Luck! :up:


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi,

I have found the best way to solve flash problems is to remove all traces of flash and then reinstall. The flash uninstaller leaves a lot behind, including the flash plug in. If the flash plug in is corrupted, then not only will flash not work, but the corrupted plug in will cause subsequent attempts to reinstall flash to fail.

What I would suggest is that you download the Flash 7.0 Uninstaller and run it. Then search for and delete all instances of flash.ocx and swflash.ocx from your computer. Then open windows explorer and browse to C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files and find the shockwave flash object activex control, right click on it and select "remove". Then reboot your computer and Reinstall Flash 7.0 .


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do a "find" for

*swflash.ocx

flash.ocx*

Right-click each one, then click Properties - Version(tab).

If the version number is not *7.0.19.0*, right-click the file, then click Delete - Yes.

You will likely find that all of the *swflash.ocx* files are out of date. The current version number will be in a *flash.ocx* file.


----------

